# Smiling Yessy VERY....pregnant



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Yessy is due any day...or should I say second









X Rays showed at LEAST 10 puppies!!!!Yikes could be more as some are always hiding in there


















Here she is waking up my daughter for school taking advantage of some nice comfy bedding and smiling about it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I was hoping for a very big momma belly picture. 
when your busy catching pups, don't forget to use the camera!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that pic is awesome
Love it


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

10 or more! It's going to be a fun day or night or both.. Good luck on the puppers.....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

that's the picture I was looking for


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

very nice photo yes take pics ummm after the births of all the puppies,lol wear a catchers mitt..lol good luck


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Adorable! She looks so happy to be cuddling in bed with her little human.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So are you starting the fun of temp taking and whelping box prep?She looks very content for being so prego with so many babies.Good Luck.Get as much sleep as you can because as it always goes it will be late when she decides to have them.


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGSo are you starting the fun of temp taking and whelping box prep?She looks very content for being so prego with so many babies.Good Luck.Get as much sleep as you can because as it always goes it will be late when she decides to have them.


"This ain't my first rodeo"









Whelping box and a ton of newspaper and all necessary supplies at the ready....including mattress by whelping box because I know it will be a long delivery with that many









Each mother and delivery is new and exciting...this will be Yessy's first litter for us and she was raised a kennel dog ( I bought her as an adult last year) so she does have some issues being in the house too long....fine if crated by paces a lot if not.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so the temp???? I want to know when to be on non stop looking for updates..


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Well technically the 63rd day from the first breeding would be the 12th...so....I'll check her temp later today.

She ate this morning and usually the females will refuse food within 24 hours of whelping. So if they are still eating I don't bother taking a temperature.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Good Luck.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yessy & Kira are my fav females. Love the short snout on Yessy. Is gorgeous Blackjack the sire ?









The pic of the bk pups on the rock with the little girl behind, who was the dam/sire of that litter ? I so loved them pups !

Someday..........


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSsYessy & Kira are my fav females. Love the short snout on Yessy. Is gorgeous Blackjack the sire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the slideshow I just posted on pictures thread ...I took an awesome photo of Blackjack..HE IS just gorgeous and so photogenic.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Great slideshow !









Yes, I do believe we have the same taste it seems !









Like the short snout big head dogs.







Blackjack is just PERFECT !









Yessy & Kira are my pick on females.









Out of your females bred to Blackjack, which litter did you like the looks of more ? Just wondered.

Are their drives go/go, etc ?

I love your dogs & long for a all bk puppy someday. Just love the solid blacks.


----------

